# Industry News: DJI announces the Osmo Mobile 6 gimbal for smartphones



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2022)

> *Press Release* September 22, 2022: DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and creative camera technology, today launches Osmo Mobile 6, a palm-sized, portable device that unlocks the full potential of anyone’s smartphone photos or videos. The latest addition to the popular Osmo Mobile series, the Osmo Mobile 6 smartphone stabilizer has been enhanced through functions on the device, software features and editing software to give users complete creative control of the phone cameras they carry with them every day. Alongside improved ergonomics and compatibility with larger phones, Osmo Mobile 6 features DJI’s 3-axis stabilization, a brand new Quick Launch and ActiveTrack 5.0.
> “Whether you’re outdoors camping with family or at home with a group of friends, everyone wants to explore their creativity and capture the moment in a unique way,” said Paul Pan, Senior Product Line Manager at DJI. “A DJI Osmo Mobile stabilizer is the perfect companion to push the limitations of any...



Continue reading...


----------

